# Doctor my Senior Pics?



## ScottALot

Hey, is anyone able to do some photoshop work on my senior pics? I had my next-door neighbor take them because just about all of the other places charge a crap-ton (600$ for cheapest package at one place) for the photos. If you're interested, shoot me a PM and I'll send you some pics.


----------



## Justin

sure i'll have a go. pm-ing you my email address


----------



## diduknowthat

I'll take a shot at it too. PMed you my email.


----------



## tremmor

Me too. My wife does it. we will see. She is the one that is interested.


----------



## ScottALot

My mom is looking at the DVD right now, so I'll later find some pics that you can look at. There are some with a white background that he supplied because he figured I might be able to crop or put another background in there.


----------



## johnb35

Vroom_skies should be able to do it as well.

http://www.computerforum.com/members/8350-vroom_skies.html


----------



## vroom_skies

John must know something that I do not!

I'd be willing to take a look at them. What is it exactly that you want done to them?


----------



## mep916

jnskyliner34 said:


> sure i'll have a go. pm-ing you my email address





diduknowthat said:


> I'll take a shot at it too. PMed you my email.





tremmor said:


> Me too. My wife does it. we will see. She is the one that is interested.





vroom_skies said:


> John must know something that I do not!
> 
> I'd be willing to take a look at them. What is it exactly that you want done to them?



scottalot senior photo competition?


----------



## tremmor

Its my wife, not me. that would be a lie. She is pretty good at it though. 
Ive seen her take many backround pictures that might be blured and fill it.
stupid stuff. Oh well.....I wish i could.


----------



## ScottALot

vroom_skies said:


> John must know something that I do not!
> 
> I'd be willing to take a look at them. What is it exactly that you want done to them?



Shoot me your email, I'll send you a copy of what I sent to everyone else. Basically, just whatever you can do so there's only enough of my ugly character to be recognized haha ... or as minimal of a touchup as you want, it's all your choice.



mep916 said:


> scottalot senior photo competition?



Definitely! Humor section separate.



tremmor said:


> Its my wife, not me. that would be a lie. She is pretty good at it though.
> Ive seen her take many backround pictures that might be blured and fill it.
> stupid stuff. Oh well.....I wish i could.



Email sent, sorry for the delay.


----------



## ScottALot

No one has replied... did any of you get my email? Check your spam folders.


----------



## russb

What email.


----------



## Justin

yeah just saw that it went to spam. i'm quite busy this coming week but i'll see what i can do.


----------



## ScottALot

russb said:


> What email.



Did you want me to send you one? I never got a PM from you.


----------



## ScottALot

SERIOUSLY, I had like four people reply to this with open arms and now nobody is replying to messages. Did you all die?!


----------



## tremmor

the problem is ya have to many pictures. I expected one or 3 maybe. 
thats the problem. ya have like 25 pictures.


----------



## ScottALot

I said in the email like 4 pictures out of that series, they're numbered.

EDIT: Scratch that, I did have too many. I'll send you another email with fewer numbers.

EDIT2: Sent out an email with 3 images now. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

